# new and confuse



## yuki's mama (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi I was given a dumbo last friday from a lady who used breed feeders. She said she had the dumbo with males since she was lil and never got pregnant she told me she's 7 months old ... Well sound fishy to me that she was with good breeding males but never herself got pregnant. I notice her nipples stocked out more then my original female rat who I know for a fact never been pregnant cuz I have no males and don't plan on breeding anyways and I had been reading up on how tell if rat pregnant and the nipples was one things another thing kin of me thinks she's preg is she does have a lil belly on her but I just fig she's chunky lol but noticed she's been building a nest as well.... So I'm just wondering if she is indeed pregnant?? But I also should add last night when came home I noticed there was drops of blood I checked the girls an the dumbo (name is Sage btw) had a lil blood around her vagina area and she was stretching a lot acting anxious and hyper for at least an hour then she finally calm down acting normal again came out this morning for play time and still acting great when came home again tonight looks like her belly looks just a were bit bigger haven't seen any new blood and like said she's been acting fine any ideas what's going on here is a pic of her belly I took


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

She looks pregnant, It sounds like she is pregnant... Congratulations now go over to the pregnancy posts on here and read as much as you can you will be glad you did! -Josh


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh yes, she looks very pregnant. Move her into her own tank with lots of bedding. If you need any tips or advice don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## yuki's mama (Mar 15, 2014)

Should I worry about the blood spotting I found friday afternoon??


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If shes spotted on friday then the chances are she is loosing any babies shes had, the behaviour you described sounds like she was on the cusp of giving birth, if theres not been any babies since then then sbe may be reabsorbing them, which wouldnt be surprising if she was moved from her former home in that condition. I would watch her for the next day or so and probably put her on a coverage of a baby safe antibiotic like septrin, just in case she still has them. If shes reabsorbing the babies she can be at risk of getting in infection from them, hence the meds.


----------



## yuki's mama (Mar 15, 2014)

Ok well since then her belly looks like gets just a wee bit bigger every morning I wake up so is there still chance she has some babies left?


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Be positive and make sure she has plenty of bedding materials like shredded paper towels and make sure she has a baby safe cage with plenty of good food.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They can loose 1 uterine horn, rare but ive heard of it, still keep an eye on her, if she looks ill at all then she may have a closed infection, they can grow with that but its really not good at all.


----------



## yuki's mama (Mar 15, 2014)

I do keep a close eye on her all the time even before go bed and first thing I do when get up and I check cage over make sure no more blood which haven't been any


----------

